# Interesting News Conference



## win231 (Dec 1, 2021)

Regular TV programming was interrupted - The Mayor of San Francisco announced that the new Covid mutation has just been verified in a fully-vaccinated patient.  Then a doctor described how the test was performed.
After the doctor's talk, the Mayor came back to the podium & said, "Everyone needs to get vaccinated."  Then she said she would take questions.
A guy tried to ask her a question (we couldn't understand what he was saying).  Instead of answering, she just looked at him, then they went back to regular programming.  Maybe he asked the Mayor, "If the vaccine doesn't work, why are you telling us to get it?"


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 1, 2021)

So a fully vaccinated person is infected with the new mutation. Not surprising as that's what viruses do, they mutate. Having been vaccinated does not prevent mutations and being vaccinated does not stop the spread.  And yet the unvaccinated are being blamed.


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2021)

If vaccinated people can still catch this why are they trying to mandate this vaccine? Wouldn't it be more sensible to redevlop it?


----------



## Shero (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Alice November (Dec 2, 2021)

chic said:


> If vaccinated people can still catch this why are they trying to mandate this vaccine? Wouldn't it be more sensible to redevlop it?


I think CovSars is now mutating so fast they can't even hope to catch up with each new varient that comes along. I read that early examination of Omicron virus from infected people were all different, some having all the same characteristics, others having variations of delta and omicron and even newer mutated arrangements. 

If it takes 100 days to get a new vaccine out, even so called 'tweaked' ones, there just won't be a workable solution. On the othe hand if this 'vaccine' is not really a vacine but an immune system inhancer against allSars, then it just might work. 

I just wish they would be more honest with us. The days of the dumb unwashed masses being played down to are over.

I love the idea they can just 'tweak' all those vials of vaccine on the shelves worldwide. HAHA HA. If you believe that I've got some Van Gogh paintings in my attic on which I will give a special deal.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

I did see on the news last evening about the new case in California about the vaccinated person. True that a vaccinated person did get the new mutated virus, but you seemed to have neglected to mention that the person who was fully vaccinated as has been the case with many other times that have been reported when vaccinated people have contracted Covid again that they are experiencing only mild symptoms. This was reported on my local news station last evening of the case that was reported in California. So I only imagine that is the one you speak of.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2021)

chic said:


> If vaccinated people can still catch this why are they trying to mandate this vaccine? Wouldn't it be more sensible to redevlop it?


Good grief, they have repeated a few zillion times that the "breakthrough" cases that vaccinated people occasionally get are very mild, the people just stay home and get over it in a few days. It's like having a bad cold, I'm sure no fun but infinitely better than months in a hospital hooked up to a ventilator in a coma, maybe dying, or if they do "recover," suffering long-term, possibly permanent damage to your body.

They have also found that vaccinated people are much less likely to pass the disease to other people, even if they are carrying the virus.

"Why are they trying to mandate this vaccine?"  Are you serious?


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> I did see on the news last evening about the new case in California about the vaccinated person. True that a vaccinated person did get the new mutated virus, but you seemed to have neglected to mention that the person who was fully vaccinated as has been the case with many other times that have been reported when vaccinated people have contracted Covid again that they are experiencing only mild symptoms. This was reported on my local news station last evening of the case that was reported in California. So I only imagine that is the one you speak of.


It's possible that unvaccinated people who get this variant will experience only mild symptoms, not enough time has passed for making comparisons.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> It's possible that unvaccinated people who get this variant will experience only mild symptoms, not enough time has passed for making comparisons.


Of course it is. I am just referring to the case that is being referred to in this post. It is also possible for people to be carrying the virus without showing symptoms at all either vaccinated or unvaccinated. Once again I am just referring to this post that it was neglected to be reported that the person who contracted this new mutated virus in California who was vaccinated only had mild symptoms like the many other vaccinated people who have contracted the virus after being vaccinated. This is what has been showed that is a main difference in the vaccinated and unvaccinated. The majority of vaccinated people who have contracted the virus get mild symptoms and need no hospitalization while those unvaccinated are experience much more severe reactions and need much more care to treat the virus. It is a documented fact.


----------



## John cycling (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> *I did see on the news last evening about*


*^This* is how people get brainwashed by propaganda and think "millions of people are dying from a virus." 

Looking at the facts is a better way to find out the truth that is right in front of us all and which isn't going away.
Here are some of the facts about the covid19 virus:
>  *Isolation apart from uncontaminated genetic material is a requirement* *to prove that a virus exists; <--*
>  A covid19 virus has never been isolated apart from uncontaminated genetic material, thus has never been proven to exist;
>  No valid test has ever been developed for a virus, and certainly not for a covid19 virus;
>  Kary Mullis, the inventor of the PCR test currently being used stated that it was not a valid test for a virus;
>  Thus, *none* of the people who have been stated to have died from a covid19 virus have actually died from a covid19 virus.


----------



## Devi (Dec 2, 2021)

When we got covid (which was way before "vaccines" existed), it was pretty mild. And, we're older, and I'm diabetic, etc., etc., etc. What I'm saying is that not everyone is going to up and die or end up in a hospital on ventilators.

Also, it seems like the vaccines haven't been around long enough for the manufacturers to be able to state affirmatively that people who get vaccinated but go on to get covid won't get so ill. I mean, it's a great selling point and all that, but ...

Just sayin' ...


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

I can only state what I hear. I am not a Doctor or Nurse. The reports I have heard all along have stated that Covid Cases in the ER's of vaccinated people have been mild cases compared to those of unvaccinated people who have had to be hospitalized and treated. I am not saying this is 100% all cases because it is not, but the majority from what is reported and documented this is the case.


----------



## Devi (Dec 2, 2021)

Actually, I have heard the opposite, not from reading elsewhere or watching TV, but from @Tom 86 here in the forums:



Tom 86 said:


> I ask her when can I get my knee replaced? She said Tom honestly I have no idea. She said the hospital is filling up with vacanatated people that have had both shots. She said as you know our office is in the hospital & the infectious disease Drs are trying to figure out why so many people with both shots are now coming in 2 to 4 months after their shots.


Also, there is beginning to be a very long list of people who have been injured and even died from the vaccines.
A List of World Class Athletes Who Died Or Suffered Severe Injuries After COVID-19 Vaccine​https://rupreparing.com/news/2021/1...ffered-severe-injuries-after-covid-19-vaccine

https://kanekoa.substack.com/p/world-class-athletes-suffer-vaccine


----------



## win231 (Dec 2, 2021)

chic said:


> If vaccinated people can still catch this why are they trying to mandate this vaccine? Wouldn't it be more sensible to redevlop it?


When a lot of money is invested in a vaccine, they need to sell _all_ of it to recover their investment & start to profit.  Unused vaccine has to be thrown away.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> Actually, I have heard the opposite, not from reading elsewhere or watching TV, but from @Tom 86 here in the forums:
> 
> 
> Also, there is beginning to be a very long list of people who have been injured and even died from the vaccines.
> A List of World Class Athletes Who Died Or Suffered Severe Injuries After COVID-19 Vaccine​https://rupreparing.com/news/2021/1...ffered-severe-injuries-after-covid-19-vaccine


I guess we all choose to get our source of information from different sources. I chose to to get mine from news sources that have been around for ages and others choose some other ways. I guess that is why the world has so many differences in the way people look at things.


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> Actually, I have heard the opposite, not from reading elsewhere or watching TV, but from @Tom 86 here in the forums:
> 
> 
> Also, there is beginning to be a very long list of people who have been injured and even died from the vaccines.
> ...


Nobody wants to hear about the professional athletes who have been hurt by the vaccines. They now say the vaccine had nothing to do with it. Did they bother to investigate or autopsy those who've died from it?


----------



## Devi (Dec 2, 2021)

chic said:


> Nobody wants to hear about the professional athletes who have been hurt by the vaccines. *They now say the vaccine had nothing to do with it.* Did they bother to investigate or autopsy those who've died from it?


Of course they do; they can hardly say the deaths are due to the vaccines if they're pushing people to get them.

I only read the above posts; I did not look into any autopsies. I imagine more information may be forthcoming. Maybe.


----------



## win231 (Dec 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> Of course they do; they can hardly say the deaths are due to the vaccines if they're pushing people to get them.
> 
> I only read the above posts; I did not look into any autopsies. I imagine more information may be forthcoming. Maybe.


_"They can hardly say the deaths are due to the vaccines if they're pushing people to get them."_
I'm absolutely amazed that many people don't get that.


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> Of course they do; they can hardly say the deaths are due to the vaccines if they're pushing people to get them.
> 
> I only read the above posts; I did not look into any autopsies. I imagine more information may be forthcoming. Maybe.


VAERS would be the only hope for getting this information. Every latest news item I see on this and subjects like it is that the vaccine does not cause heart attacks or blood clots and they just deny those athletes' vaccination status had anything to do with their deaths but they offer no proof of that which would be a comfort.


----------



## Devi (Dec 2, 2021)

Well, here's Open VAERS — Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System
https://openvaers.com/index.php

As far as I know, no one is required to report to VAERS. It's been estimated that the reported events are far lower than have actually happened.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 2, 2021)

All I know is what my surgeon's nurse told me WHY I can't get my knee replaced.  Their office is in the hospital. As I have to go in a different door than the main one but all Surgeons, Orthopedic & urology are in this section of the hospital.    My surgeon would know why I can't get into surgery.


----------



## Devi (Dec 2, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> All I know is what my surgeon's nurse told me WHY I can't get my knee replaced.  Their office is in the hospital. As I have to go in a different door than the main one but all Surgeons, Orthopedic & urology are in this section of the hospital.    My surgeon would know why I can't get into surgery.


Exactly. I do hope you get in soon-ish, though.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> When we got covid (which was way before "vaccines" existed), it was pretty mild. And, we're older, and I'm diabetic, etc., etc., etc. What I'm saying is that not everyone is going to up and die or end up in a hospital on ventilators.
> 
> Also, it seems like the vaccines haven't been around long enough for the manufacturers to be able to state affirmatively that people who get vaccinated but go on to get covid won't get so ill. I mean, it's a great selling point and all that, but ...
> 
> Just sayin' ...


I think as with many items you can chose to believe anything .... i believe the data being used to make claims is at best questionable...

I had covid early on ... i had risk factors and zero issues with it at all only very mild symptoms of cough and a week with no taste/ smell 

I have seen IN person people who have had a terrible time with almost no co-conditions.... so when they sell the vaccine with "yeah you can get it but it will be mild"  or my favorite vaccinated saying "yeah i was really ill but if i had not got the shot i would have died'  i have to ask really? 

Look it up fully vaccinated ARE being hospitalized / are dying ( the excuse is often they had other conditions) the same excuse given at first BEFORE vaccines for why some died and some did NOT ....... 
maybe they have better chance then un-vaccinated ... maybe not 
Maybe they could handle it better like myself and others.  Who is doing studies on that .?   we were told early on Vitamin D may have a part in how people handle it ......now that is being dismissed  but was not refuted in studies

there is NO way to prove a negative..... some people respond better ....FROM the beginning not after vaccines only..

we were told the A-symptomatic were the problem, the enemy that would spread this.... the reason we ALL must mask up and close down businesses and such.......
NOW we are told the vaccine will most likely make you A-symptomatic ....... does anyone see the irony.


----------



## Devi (Dec 2, 2021)

Kudos for that post, @Jeni. Really well thought out and stated.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 2, 2021)

chic said:


> If vaccinated people can still catch this why are they trying to mandate this vaccine? Wouldn't it be more sensible to redevlop it?


Some here still do not understand the vaccine does not prevent one from getting it. It prevents you from dying or having to be hospitalized.


----------



## Devi (Dec 2, 2021)

Yes, except that some vaccinated also get hospitalized and/or die. Sad though it is.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> All I know is what my surgeon's nurse told me WHY I can't get my knee replaced.  Their office is in the hospital. As I have to go in a different door than the main one but all Surgeons, Orthopedic & urology are in this section of the hospital.    My surgeon would know why I can't get into surgery.


I do wish you all the best with your knee being replaced. I do question though only because of the ton of other reports that I have heard that unvaccinated and not vaccinated people are the ones filling the hospitals from Covid. I just find it unlikely that this one hospital is having all these vaccinated people fill the beds when other hospitals around the world are reporting the total opposite.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 2, 2021)

I remember as a kid in the 40's, we played in the mud.  Made mud pies. Ate sandwiches without washing our hands.  Same with handling frogs or other things on the ground.  So that helped out the immune system back then.  Mom would wipe down the kitchen table with her apron.  We had flies in the house because in the 40s again no screens in the open windows in the summertime.  We never got sick, had the flu, or any other illnesses (never heard of it till the '60s) 

  Now everything has to be extra sanitized, kids don't play outside in the dirt anymore. Parents rase kain if a kid picks up a wooly worm or something on the ground. They have to get out the sanitizer solution to clean their little hands.

 Peoples immune system is so sensitive now that anything that comes along it makes them sick.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> Yes, except that some vaccinated also get hospitalized and/or die. Sad though it is.


I agree that this does happen, but it has been said many times that the majority of the vaccinated people receive mild symptoms while the unvaccinated people are receiving much more severe symptoms and even being hospitalized.


----------



## Knight (Dec 2, 2021)

More interesting is the fact that rather than days or weeks it's overnight that people world wide are being advised that a variant of a deadly virus is out there. Having a deterrent available and labs working hard to keep up with the varients impresses me. 

The vaccines aren't 100% effective in eliminating c-19 & now the varients. But as a measure to reduce the effects it's a start. As is easily seen by the various posts questioning the ability to eliminate this virus & the varients it might help if known, now decades later polio still exists.
****************************************
The Campaign To Wipe Out Polio Was Going Really Well ... Until It Wasn't
October 30, 2020 12:44 PM ET


But now cases are on the rise and expected to climb even further in the coming months. So far this year officials have tallied more than 200 cases of wild polio and nearly 600 cases of the vaccine-derived form of the disease. Most of the vaccine-derived strains of polio are in Afghanistan and Pakistan, but now these rogue strains of polio are also turning up across much of sub-Saharan Africa, Yemen, Malaysia and the Philippines.

https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsa...ut-polio-was-going-really-well-until-it-wasnt

As new information becomes available people will do what they believe works best for themselves & that is as it should be.


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Some here still do not understand the vaccine does not prevent one from getting it. It prevents you from dying or having to be hospitalized.


I haven't died or been hospitalized and I haven't been vaccinated.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> I do wish you all the best with your knee being replaced. I do question though only because of the ton of other reports that I have heard that unvaccinated and not vaccinated people are the ones filling the hospitals from Covid. I just find it unlikely that this one hospital is having all these vaccinated people fill the beds when other hospitals around the world are reporting the total opposite.


Not just this hospital.  Every regular hospital here in Indiana is seeing this.  Our news report at 6 pm last night said over 78% of Indiana is vaccinated but Drs can't figure out why so many that have the vaccine are ending up in the hospital. 

  That's why I can't go to another hospital that will take my insurance, they are full.   The only places I can get the surgery are specialized hospitals that only do certain kinds of surgeries.  NO Conav patents are in there, they will not take my insurance though.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

chic said:


> I haven't died or been hospitalized and I haven't been vaccinated.


And it is great that you haven't, but tell that to millions and millions who have not been so lucky as you.


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I remember as a kid in the 40's, we played in the mud.  Made mud pies. Ate sandwiches without washing our hands.  Same with handling frogs or other things on the ground.  So that helped out the immune system back then.  Mom would wipe down the kitchen table with her apron.  We had flies in the house because in the 40s again no screens in the open windows in the summertime.  We never got sick, had the flu, or any other illnesses (never heard of it till the '60s)
> 
> Now everything has to be extra sanitized, kids don't play outside in the dirt anymore. Parents rase kain if a kid picks up a wooly worm or something on the ground. They have to get out the sanitizer solution to clean their little hands.
> 
> Peoples immune system is so sensitive now that anything that comes along it makes them sick.


I remember days like that also. We played everywhere ate everything and did everything. We were allowed to be kids and our immune systems kept up just fine. Whatever adults decide to do, just don't vaccine the kids. Even Robert Malone the inventor of the mRNA vaccines has said this. Not the kids.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Not just this hospital.  Every regular hospital here in Indiana is seeing this.  Our news report at 6 pm last night said over 78% of Indiana is vaccinated but Drs can't figure out why so many that have the vaccine are ending up in the hospital.
> 
> That's why I can't go to another hospital that will take my insurance, they are full.   The only places I can get the surgery are specialized hospitals that only do certain kinds of surgeries.  NO Conav patents are in there, they will not take my insurance though.


Indiana must have something going on that is going against the flow of what is being reported nationwide. I would love to hear this report on the national news what is going on in Indiana to see what the difference is.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> Indiana must have something going on that is going against the flow of what is being reported nationwide. I would love to hear this report on the national news what is going on in Indiana to see what the difference is.


We never make the national news unless there is a large shooting.  We have many plant explosions here in Ind.  Never made the national news.  Same with new construction that fell in or over.  all over our news but not on national. 

  Course I never watch the national news because they put on what they want to put on to either scare people or to give them big stars in their reporting. Already been proven most on the nightly newscasts are biased.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 2, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> We never make the national news unless there is a large shooting.  We have many plant explosions here in Ind.  Never made the national news.  Same with new construction that fell in or over.  all over our news but not on national.
> 
> Course I never watch the national news because they put on what they want to put on to either scare people or to give them big stars in their reporting. Already been proven most on the nightly newscasts are biased.


i have seen reports from many states in the same situation.... some people just do not look around and in many outlets this is kept quiet 
i never trust one but look around and you can google info by state


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> We never make the national news unless there is a large shooting.  We have many plant explosions here in Ind.  Never made the national news.  Same with new construction that fell in or over.  all over our news but not on national.
> 
> Course I never watch the national news because they put on what they want to put on to either scare people or to give them big stars in their reporting. Already been proven most on the nightly newscasts are biased.


You would think however since this is Covid related and that is as national as you can get and this story seems to run pretty opposite to what the majority of the rest of the world is stating they would want to look into what is going on there? That would make some sense wouldn't it?


----------



## Alice November (Dec 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> When a lot of money is invested in a vaccine, they need to sell _all_ of it to recover their investment & start to profit.  Unused vaccine has to be thrown away.


Yes. I wonder where they are going to dump them all?


----------



## Devi (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> You would think however since this is Covid related and that is as national as you can get and this story seems to run pretty opposite to what the majority of the rest of the world is stating they would want to look into what is going on there? That would make some sense wouldn't it?


One would think that. On the other hand, just consider that the government and mainstream media are pushing one narrative and one narrative only. 

In such a scenario, one would have to turn to other outlets to get other information out.

But, read what you want and believe what you want; it's up to you.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> One would think that. On the other hand, just consider that the government and mainstream media are pushing one narrative and one narrative only.
> 
> In such a scenario, one would have to turn to other outlets to get other information out.
> 
> But, read what you want and believe what you want; it's up to you.


You hit it right on the head. Some people choose to get their information from the mainstream media sources and others choose to get their information for conspiracy theories and Facebook and other Social Media Outlets and other things. That is where the main problem stands within this world because somewhere there is misinformation being thrown around and you know who is being screwed? Me and you because we have to deal with all this back and forth nonsense which never goes anywhere and the bottom line is the real facts are never revealed by the other person anyway. That is why this will never be overcome because people will never compromise. We are in a world now that it is my way or the highway and the hell with everyone who don't believe the way I do. It is not only with this, but with a lot of other things. I know this site is not suppose to be political , but this does not start with the regular people but it starts from the top and we the regular people follow suit. It is quite sad.


----------



## win231 (Dec 2, 2021)

Alice November said:


> Yes. I wonder where they are going to dump them all?


The same place they dump unsold flu vaccines.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 2, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> So a fully vaccinated person is infected with the new mutation. Not surprising as that's what viruses do, they mutate. Having been vaccinated does not prevent mutations and being vaccinated does not stop the spread.  And yet the unvaccinated are being blamed.


I don’t think anyone, in government, blames the unvaccinated.  I only know that I visited my son while he was in the hospital with Covid, and in his group home where his 3 roommates had Covid, and I did not catch Covid.

So, for me, the vaccine worked.


----------



## win231 (Dec 2, 2021)

chic said:


> I haven't died or been hospitalized and I haven't been vaccinated.


I'm also a living miracle.  I haven't stayed home since the beginning, no vaccine & during a recent (unrelated) ER visit, was given 2 negative Covid tests.
The hospital was almost deserted, doctors standing around chatting, 2 people in the waiting room, no patients in hallways.
And I didn't see a single refrigerated meat truck full of Covid corpses in the hospital parking lot (as reported).
A miracle, I tell ya!


----------



## win231 (Dec 2, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 197059


LOL.  And so true!  They should make another one with Dr. Oz in it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 2, 2021)

John cycling said:


> This is how people get brainwashed by propaganda and think "millions of people are dying from a virus."
> Looking at the facts is a better way to find out the truth that is right in front of us all and which isn't going away.
> Here are some of the facts about the covid19 virus:
> >  Isolation apart from uncontaminated genetic material is a requirement to proof that a virus exists;
> ...


FIRST.     The people you are speaking of have to have a brain that can be washed, that would be the brain of dead person, a brain removed after death, that a pathologist washes.  That brain is of no use to those people, if it ever was.

Second.  Define propaganda, ones man’s propaganda is another man’s truth 

Third.      Define facts, in other words, your sources for your beliefs.

Fourth.    If everyone in the world is wrong, and you are the only correct person in your world, you need to get out more-just saying.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm also a living miracle.  I haven't stayed home since the beginning, no vaccine & during a recent (unrelated) ER visit, was given 2 negative Covid tests.
> The hospital was almost deserted, doctors standing around chatting, 2 people in the waiting room, no patients in hallways.
> And I didn't see a single refrigerated meat truck full of Covid corpses in the hospital parking lot (as reported).
> A miracle, I tell ya!


Well I have had a friend that has recently passed away from Covid  and I just want to thank you for your cold post and for being such a real comedian. Thanks


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> When a lot of money is invested in a vaccine, they need to sell _all_ of it to recover their investment & start to profit.  Unused vaccine has to be thrown away.


Wrong, some unused vaccine has been thrown away.  We have sent a lot of vaccine to other countries and I think the President said we won’t send anymore to certain places since it was thrown away due to not being used.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 2, 2021)

Jeni said:


> I think as with many items you can chose to believe anything .... i believe the data being used to make claims is at best questionable...
> 
> I had covid early on ... i had risk factors and zero issues with it at all only very mild symptoms of cough and a week with no taste/ smell
> 
> ...


Yup, the Covid doctors are so aware of this.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm also a living miracle.  I haven't stayed home since the beginning, no vaccine & during a recent (unrelated) ER visit, was given 2 negative Covid tests.
> The hospital was almost deserted, doctors standing around chatting, 2 people in the waiting room, no patients in hallways.
> And I didn't see a single refrigerated meat truck full of Covid corpses in the hospital parking lot (as reported).
> A miracle, I tell ya!


Interesting, cause our hospital ERs seem to be packed with NON-COVID patients all the time for years.  You know, before Covid was born.  Packed with injuries, car accident patients, stroke, heart attacks, etc, and tons of snotty children ill with all manner of things.

I can only conclude the ER you go to is, well, crappy; and people avoid it.  And you avoid people so it’s a great ER for you.

As for refrigerated trucks, I do not know why you keep harping on this or why you think people dying of Covid or whatever you want to claim they died of us funny.  It’s not.  We all saw the trucks, on live tv, in NYC when this really hit us hard.  We saw the wrapped corpses.  The crying families.

You are being so disrespectful and insensitive to members of the forum who have lost loved ones to a Covid diagnosis-whether or not you believe the diagnosis was correct or not.  You should apologize @win231


----------



## win231 (Dec 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Interesting, cause our hospital ERs seem to be packed with NON-COVID patients all the time for years.  You know, before Covid was born.  Packed with injuries, car accident patients, stroke, heart attacks, etc, and tons of snotty children ill with all manner of things.
> 
> I can only conclude the ER you go to is, well, crappy; and people avoid it.  And you avoid people so it’s a great ER for you.
> 
> ...


The hospital I went to is one of the largest & most highly-rated, Providence St. Joseph.  As for "Crappy," I don't really know.
To frighten people & for exaggeration & drama, they reported the meat trucks; it didn't come from my imagination.

YOU should apologize for being so gullible.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> Regular TV programming was interrupted - The Mayor of San Francisco announced that the new Covid mutation has just been verified in a fully-vaccinated patient.  Then a doctor described how the test was performed.
> After the doctor's talk, the Mayor came back to the podium & said, "Everyone needs to get vaccinated."  Then she said she would take questions.
> A guy tried to ask her a question (we couldn't understand what he was saying).  Instead of answering, she just looked at him, then they went back to regular programming.  Maybe he asked the Mayor, "If the vaccine doesn't work, why are you telling us to get it?"


The heckler in the news conference was talking about an unrelated lawsuit against the city for an unlawful chokehold.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ot...director-remark-on-omicron-variant/vi-AARm3ks

Judging from the number of responses, your speculation of the event did what it was intended to do.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm also a living miracle.  I haven't stayed home since the beginning, no vaccine & during a recent (unrelated) ER visit, was given 2 negative Covid tests.
> The hospital was almost deserted, doctors standing around chatting, 2 people in the waiting room, no patients in hallways.
> And I didn't see a single refrigerated meat truck full of Covid corpses in the hospital parking lot (as reported).
> A miracle, I tell ya!


Same here. Would'd have thunk it.... 2 miracles on the same forum.   Since the very beginning... No jab, no booster, no mask, no social distancing, lot's of group meetings with like minded people. Traveled from Ar. to Wyoming and back. Hugged fellow vets at Mt Rushmore.   Still haven't had a sniffle, sneeze, fever, etc.
Also, Waiting time here in Florida at the local hospital is listed on a light up bill board out front. Mostly 2 minutes waiting time and 4 minutes the absolute longest I've seen so far.
Told a slight fib. When my wife was in the hospital, I had to put on a mask at the door in order to enter.  Wore it the whole 15 foot to the elevator, then, shed the mask and surprise, surprise, upstairs, even the staff was unmasked.  
Likewise, no refrigerated trucks or bodies piling up in the hallway.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> Well I have had a friend that has recently passed away from Covid  and I just want to thank you for your cold post and for being such a real comedian. Thanks


Sorry for your loss, however, was it strictly Covid or was there underlying causes? I only ask because my neighbors nephew drowned in a quarry hole and the death certificate listed covid as the cause.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 2, 2021)

win231 said:


> The hospital I went to is one of the largest & most highly-rated, Providence St. Joseph.  As for "Crappy," I don't really know.
> To frighten people & for exaggeration & drama, they reported the meat trucks; it didn't come from my imagination.
> 
> YOU should apologize for being so gullible.


Well, I saw the refrigerated trucks on live tv, I did not say you imagined them.  I said you need to apologize to SF members as your remarks were insensitive to the members who have had people die.  I may be gullible, I probably am very gullible, but my being gullible does not hurt anyone but me.  You remarks hurt  some people.

So, you still need to apologize.  Just do it.  Like Covid, it won’t kill you; but it might make you a little nauseous since you are so out of practice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> The heckler in the news conference was talking about an unrelated lawsuit against the city for an unlawful chokehold.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/travel/ot...director-remark-on-omicron-variant/vi-AARm3ks
> 
> Judging from the number of responses, your speculation of the event did what it was intended to do.


Thanks for pointing out the BS in this thread Aunt Bea, much appreciated to see postings from honest and reasonable members like you.


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Sorry for your loss, however, was it strictly Covid or was there underlying causes? I only ask because my neighbors nephew drowned in a quarry hole and the death certificate listed covid as the cause.


It was Covid. She was in the hospital for almost 3 weeks on a respirator before passing away and was tested for Covid and she was positive. So Yes it was. 

If your neighbors nephew drowned and Covid was listed as the reason for death then I would have forced Coroner to change it if I was that relatives next of kin.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 2, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Some here still do not understand the vaccine does not prevent one from getting it. *It prevents you from dying or having to be hospitalized.*


This is just one of the states that has had breakthrough cases.​​Mass. reports 6,610 new breakthrough COVID-19 cases, raising total to 1.6 percent of fully vaccinated people​
The Department of Public Health also reported 34 more COVID-19 deaths among fully vaccinated people, bringing the total to 586 deaths among those fully vaccinated.

https://www.bostonglobe.com/2021/11...ing-total-16-percent-fully-vaccinated-people/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Not just this hospital. Every regular hospital here in Indiana is seeing this. Our news report at 6 pm l*ast night said over 78% of Indiana is vaccinated* but Drs can't figure out why so many that have the vaccine are ending up in the hospital.


Making things up again Tom? Show the link to your source for your percentage.



> *Nov. 30, 2021,* at 4:49 p.m
> *The medical organizations warned that the vast majority of current hospitalized COVID-19 patients are unvaccinated and that hospitals are stressed by caring for more critically ill patients who face longer stays.*
> 
> The Indiana Hospital Association, Indiana State Medical Association and Indiana State Nurses Association said *more vaccinations are needed to relieve pressure on the state’s health care system.
> ...


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> This is just one of the states that has had breakthrough cases.​​Mass. reports 6,610 new breakthrough COVID-19 cases, raising total to 1.6 percent of fully vaccinated people​
> The Department of Public Health also reported 34 more COVID-19 deaths among fully vaccinated people, bringing the total to 586 deaths among those fully vaccinated.
> 
> https://www.bostonglobe.com/2021/11...ing-total-16-percent-fully-vaccinated-people/


Could I get a comparison to what that looks like next to unvaccinated people, please?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> Well I have had a friend that has recently passed away from Covid  and I just want to thank you for your cold post and for being such a real comedian. Thanks


I'm sorry for your loss, condolences to the family.  I also had a death in my family from COVID-19, it is a deadly virus in the US an around the world.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 2, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Sorry for your loss, however, was it strictly Covid or was there underlying causes? I only ask because my neighbors nephew drowned in a quarry hole and the death certificate listed covid as the cause.


Your neighbor is related to Nicki Minaj?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> It was Covid. She was in the hospital for almost 3 weeks on a respirator before passing away and was tested for Covid and she was positive. So Yes it was.


Of course it was.  If someone has diabetes, a heart condition, cancer. etc. and becomes infected with the covid virus, it is the virus that killed them.  If they had not been infected, chances are very good they'd still be alive and breathing today.  Pay no mind to the covid deniers and the spreaders of vaccine disinformation.  Most people can tell truth from conspiracy.

There's a disclaimer at the beginning of this forum, that all members and readers should be reminded of.  You don't need this, but some readers here might.
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/disclaimer-and-reminder.62672/


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 2, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Of course it was.  If someone has diabetes, a heart condition, cancer. etc. and becomes infected with the covid virus, it is the virus that killed them.  If they had not been infected, chances are very good they'd still be alive and breathing today.  Pay no mind to the covid deniers and the spreaders of vaccine disinformation.  Most people can tell truth from conspiracy.
> 
> There's a disclaimer at the beginning of this forum, that all members and readers should be reminded of.  You don't need this, but some readers here might.
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/disclaimer-and-reminder.62672/


Thank You, unfortunately it is time for me to put this thread to rest and put it on unwatch.


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> Could I get a comparison to what that looks like next to unvaccinated people, please?



My reply was in reference to the* false statement*, "*It prevents you from dying or having to be hospitalized."

If you want statistics look it up. There's plenty in all different numbers, take your pick.  *


----------



## win231 (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> I can only state what I hear. I am not a Doctor or Nurse. The reports I have heard all along have stated that Covid Cases in the ER's of vaccinated people have been mild cases compared to those of unvaccinated people who have had to be hospitalized and treated. I am not saying this is 100% all cases because it is not, but the majority from what is reported and documented this is the case.


Exactly.  _You can only state what you hear.  _And you're hearing it from those who want to sell the vaccine to _everyone_, so (like any sales pitch), they're going to exaggerate the benefits & downplay the risks.


----------



## win231 (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> Thank You, unfortunately it is time for me to put this thread to rest and put it on unwatch.


Uh......like you said you would earlier?


----------



## win231 (Dec 2, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Some here still do not understand the vaccine does not prevent one from getting it. It prevents you from dying or having to be hospitalized.


It's not a matter of "not understanding."  It's a matter of not automatically believing.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I saw the refrigerated trucks on live tv, I did not say you imagined them.  I said you need to apologize to SF members as your remarks were insensitive to the members who have had people die.  I may be gullible, I probably am very gullible, but my being gullible does not hurt anyone but me.  You remarks hurt  some people.
> 
> So, you still need to apologize.  Just do it.  Like Covid, it won’t kill you; but it might make you a little nauseous since you are so out of practice.


I believe the refrigerated trucks that the media blasted all over were the one's that they are forced to use in NYC. Everyday, old homeless people die in the city and the morgues are overrun with bodies. However, the media saw a perfect opportunity to stir the public (and thus help their bottom line)


Smiley Holly said:


> It was Covid. She was in the hospital for almost 3 weeks on a respirator before passing away and was tested for Covid and she was positive. So Yes it was.
> 
> If your neighbors nephew drowned and Covid was listed as the reason for death then I would have forced Coroner to change it if I was that relatives next of kin.


When they brought him to the hospital, he was brain dead, but, they put him on a ventilator until all the proper papers were filled out as he was an organ donor. They were told that by virtue of the use of the ventilator, his death was considered covid related. We all know now that many extra dollars were given to hospitals for covid related deaths, so take it any way you want. The fact is, he died drowning... and not from covid.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 2, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Your neighbor is related to Nicki Minaj?


???????


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2021)

Smiley Holly said:


> Thank You, unfortunately it is time for me to put this thread to rest and put it on unwatch.


You're welcome, and I understand, don't blame you.


----------



## chic (Dec 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Interesting, cause our hospital ERs seem to be packed with NON-COVID patients all the time for years.  You know, before Covid was born.  Packed with injuries, car accident patients, stroke, heart attacks, etc, and tons of snotty children ill with all manner of things.
> 
> I can only conclude the ER you go to is, well, crappy; and people avoid it.  And you avoid people so it’s a great ER for you.
> 
> ...


You don't believe any of that could have been staged to gain your compliance? During what was presented to us as the worse of this back in 2020, I, too, saw nothing strange or busy or different at the hospital. Just sayin.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 2, 2021)

Devi said:


> Of course they do; they can hardly say the deaths are due to the vaccines if they're pushing people to get them.
> 
> I only read the above posts; I did not look into any autopsies. I imagine more information may be forthcoming. Maybe.


No autopsies were done on deceased covid patients, which is stunning. But I saw a report late last summer that said some hospitals were going to start doing them. Haven't seen anything about it since.


----------



## Shero (Dec 2, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> No autopsies were done on deceased covid patients, which is stunning. But I saw a report late last summer that said some hospitals were going to start doing them. Haven't seen anything about it since.


If a cause of death is KNOWN, autopsies are not done.
An *autopsy* is performed in cases of sudden death, where a doctor is not able to write a death certificate, or when death is believed to result from an unnatural cause.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 2, 2021)

chic said:


> You don't believe any of that could have been staged to gain your compliance? During what was presented to us as the worse of this back in 2020, I, too, saw nothing strange or busy or different at the hospital. Just sayin.


i think a lot was staged or otherwise twisted 
One network i believe CBS was caught TWICE using some photo of dead in a room from another country saying it was here. 

i remember the hospital ship sent to NYC and the field hospital set up in Central Park barely used.    

The item about autopsies would be eye-opening as many may have died WITH Covid but NOT because of it.   
 Yes, they tested people who died .....for covid then listed as a covid death......... 
some states revised their numbers and i appreciate those states ... some refused correct their data.  
Of course that might not be as scary for everyone.....  

Lies are often subtle ..... In my state the governor took to make a speech in an area with few patients ( only small area had a large # of cases)

 ...... He claimed the cases tripled and was horrific .... REALTY check was city had 7 cases and it became 21 cases....... did NOT fill up 1 hospital let alone the 4 in area.  
But in his words those who did not look up numbers..... heard cases *tripled *and believed the sky was falling. 

  It is shameful the extent that some people are simply terrified of an item with a 1-2 % death rate. Lower then the average bad flu year. 

I am in awe of the twisting and turning some people will do to *justify *the ever moving goal posts  that simply have NOT done what was said.


----------



## Shero (Dec 2, 2021)

I have come to the conclusion that anti-vaxxers will see what they want to see in any event.

It is a total waste of energy to argue with them. They are indeed sad and I cannot help but feel sorry for their malady. 
.


----------



## win231 (Dec 2, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> No autopsies were done on deceased covid patients, which is stunning. But I saw a report late last summer that said some hospitals were going to start doing them. Haven't seen anything about it since.


The purpose of that report was probably to pacify thinking people who might ask that question.


----------



## win231 (Dec 2, 2021)

Shero said:


> I have come to the conclusion that anti-vaxxers will see what they want to see in any event.
> 
> It is a total waste of energy to argue with them. They are indeed sad and I cannot help but feel sorry for their malady.
> .


Not half as sorry as thinking people feel for programmed robots.


----------



## Shero (Dec 2, 2021)

.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2021)

Shero said:


> I have come to the conclusion that anti-vaxxers will see what they want to see in any event.
> 
> It is a total waste of energy to argue with them. They are indeed sad and I cannot help but feel sorry for their malady.
> .


I agree with you, but have no sympathy for them.  They spread lies which cause damage, not the kind of people I can feel sorry for.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 2, 2021)

I've done what I've been advised to do to avoid Covid.  

You'll see no comments from me, but glad to see this topic is still endlessly entertaining.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 3, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> I believe the refrigerated trucks that the media blasted all over were the one's that they are forced to use in NYC. Everyday, old homeless people die in the city and the morgues are overrun with bodies. However, the media saw a perfect opportunity to stir the public (and thus help their bottom line)
> 
> When they brought him to the hospital, he was brain dead, but, they put him on a ventilator until all the proper papers were filled out as he was an organ donor. They were told that by virtue of the use of the ventilator, his death was considered covid related. We all know now that many extra dollars were given to hospitals for covid related deaths, so take it any way you want. The fact is, he died drowning... and not from covid.


The fact is he died when they turned the ventilator off.  Many people do not turn the ventilators off and loved ones longer in hospitals forever.  He could not donate organs if he was considered to have Covid so none of this makes sense to me; but I am sorry for your loss.

Yes the trucks were in NYC.


----------

